# Call shy Crows??



## Ratt (Sep 20, 2003)

Having good luck this fall shooting crows with a friend, :sniper: we decide to try our luck this weekend. We would get crows coming and about 40-50 yards they would flare. :x We made sure we weren't moving and were hid well. This happened 6-8 times all at the same distance. We were moving around the area so we were not calling the same crows. We were using a walkman cd player and a small amp with small speakers. It drew them in from a long ways or relatively close but once they got to 50 yds bye-bye. Any suggestions caller/time of year? Or just wasn't our day?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

This may sound odd and I don't know if it is fact or not but I read once that a Marine sniper once said the most visible thing on a person from a distance is the back of their hands. Seems according to him they reflect a lot of light, even more than the face. Might try wearing gloves just to see.....


----------



## win300us (Apr 28, 2004)

They had to be seeing you when we hunt crows around here we are dressed from head to toe with camo and we bring them right in


----------



## Ratt (Sep 20, 2003)

Hey it is woth a try!! :beer: :withstupid: :sniper:


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Ratt,
If the crows won't come into good shotgun range (30 yards & under) then several things are going on. Like Win 300 said your hands and face are like a mirror on a bright sunny day so you have some choices here. First you can wear gloves and a face mask, or get into dense cover and stay down and hold still until it's time to take the shot!

If you have an e-caller and the crows have a good chance to look things over long before they get to you, they will fade off if they have had a lot of prior grim experience! This is where knowing how to blow a hand held call comes into play. My last crow hunt this year the crows wouldn't respond to the e-caller at all. I shot 95 crows with just a pair of Mallardtone crow calls, I've used them for 39 years and they are one good call. I had 10 decoys in one tree that was roughly 25 feet tall. I just used a 12 gauge that day with a 1 1/8 ounce load of 7 1/2 shot. I was in a good blind where they couldn't see me till it was to late, and that is what you want in order to shoot any kind of numbers of them.

Best regards,

Bob Aronsohn "Crow Buster Staff Member" www. Crow Busters.com


----------

